# Second European hitch-hiking festival



## stove (Aug 21, 2009)

For those of you whom are unaware (most), I am currently in Vilnius, Lithuania, on yet another hitch-hiking trip around Europe. While the details are unimportant, the reason I came over was to attend 7/8/9, the second european hitch-hiking festival, held in Odessa, Ukraine on 7/8/9 (8/7/9 in the American date system). The “festival” was what I believe Wider and some others would like the StP gatherings to be like: there was PLENTY of drinking at night, but during the day we were able to share ideas, stories, plans, and swap partners. I gave a talk on hitch-hiking in the states (it's VERY different from almost the rest of the world), as well as a very basic description of train-hopping from my trip back in April with NickCofPhee and Veggieguy. In addition to my 'presentation', discussions were held on the dangers/safety issues of solo female hitch-hiking, dumpster-diving, train-hitching in Russia, Boat-hitching in Russia, Boat-hitching around Europe, Boat-hitching across the Atlantic/Pacific, Hospitality Exchange (Couchsurfing, bewelcome, hospitaityclub, etc), and a smattering of other topics. I learned a bit of Russian, taught a bit of ASL (sign language), and drank the best vodka I've ever had in my life. Also, we discovered that Ukranian grass really sucks (worse than Mexican). I was given a hands-on demonstration in the Ukrainian Military martial art (kadykalishnov or something like that, similar to jujitsu/krav maga), taught to throw a pretty sweet throwing blade (non-handled knife), and met a ton of hitch-hikers from all OVER the world. Some of the Russians had stories of hitch-hiking from Moscow to Thailand, throughout India and China, and even through Africa down to South Africa. It was insane! Anywho, I am hoping/planning on being at the StP fall gathering and will try to share as much of the info I have gathered as I can. Also, in the somewhat near future, I am going to be working with some Canadian friends and any of the SERIOUS American hitch-hikers I can find to create a North American Hitch-hiking club. The US is the ONLY fucking country with a bunch of hitch-hikers but no real known club. The biggest two? The city I am currently in (Vilnius autostop club) and the Moscow School of Free Travel. Anyone else interested? I've mentioned this idea before, but now I've got some others seriously interested (for a change).


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 21, 2009)

i could create a forum section for the club in the projects category...

also, im really looking forward to hearing about all you learned at that hitcher gathering! youre right in that it sounds just like what we would like the StP gatherings to be like... we should discuss that further sometime soon...


----------



## wizehop (Aug 21, 2009)

You may even get people who drive places regularly who would be willing to bring along hitchers..almost like meeting points and create routes throughout the country...CC's for hitching so to speak.


----------



## stove (Aug 22, 2009)

Wider: As with the gatherings, the goals would be the promotion and organization of hitch-hiking(ers). Mostly, an organization is one step towards legitimacy, and that is my ultimate goal. From speaking to people all over the world, hitch-hiking is a (mostly) accepted form of free travel. In the US, I am still treated as a criminal by police. This is something I would like to change, and I see forming a group/club/etc to promote hitch-hiking and put a positive face on hitch-hikers to be important.

Also, to provide information, assistance, etc to fellow hitchers and to introduce people to hitch-hiking if they are so inclined.

Note: I know this will not be easy by any means...


----------



## Loaf (Aug 26, 2009)

Stove you stay at the Casa in amsterdam ever?


----------



## stove (Aug 29, 2009)

Loaf: Look up username : Stove at the casa website 

Yes, I stay there all the time, have you crashed at Casa recently? I'm currently at Uus Maailm, a commune in Tallin, Estonia (Uus Maailm). I am collecting some info about the communes/communities wherever i travel.


----------



## dusty press (Sep 28, 2009)

*hitch hiking festival info*

hi , really liked your enrty about the hitch hiking festival, it sounds wicked.
i'm currently compling a zine about squatting, hitching, ect ect, and i was wondering if you minding if i inculded some of your entry in it, it will be free when it comes out, 
let me kno eh, thanks
libby @ dusty press.x




stove said:


> Wider: As with the gatherings, the goals would be the promotion and organization of hitch-hiking(ers). Mostly, an organization is one step towards legitimacy, and that is my ultimate goal. From speaking to people all over the world, hitch-hiking is a (mostly) accepted form of free travel. In the US, I am still treated as a criminal by police. This is something I would like to change, and I see forming a group/club/etc to promote hitch-hiking and put a positive face on hitch-hikers to be important.
> 
> Also, to provide information, assistance, etc to fellow hitchers and to introduce people to hitch-hiking if they are so inclined.
> 
> Note: I know this will not be easy by any means...


----------



## stove (Sep 28, 2009)

No worries. I can give as much info as you'd like about the 7/8/9 hitch-hiking festival, hitching in Europe, etc etc. Drop me a PM if you want. Anything I post on a forum around here is fair game to be used/abused/misquoted/etc


----------



## Komjaunimas (Sep 29, 2009)

Hehe if you'll ever be in Vilnius again, drop me a PM or text me +37064872918 if your fancy for a joint or a drink


----------



## stove (Sep 30, 2009)

Hah I will def. be there, I had so much fun last time drinking down by the Artsy area (can't remember the name) and getting smashed at the White Elephant and hitting the Play club...mmm, good memories of drunken revelry in Vilnius! I shall return, and I'll drop you a line when I'm there.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Sep 30, 2009)

stove said:


> Hah I will def. be there, I had so much fun last time drinking down by the Artsy area (can't remember the name) and getting smashed at the White Elephant and hitting the Play club...mmm, good memories of drunken revelry in Vilnius! I shall return, and I'll drop you a line when I'm there.



Yeah those are good places, there are some more you should visit... ex squats, etc


----------

